# Leader set ups for tarpon



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Just curious on what you professional guys use as far as knots and leaders to tie off to braid and mono


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm not a professional but I use 130 lb. Hi-Seas fluorocarbon with perfection loops connected to both the hook and swivel. But, I did learn this from a top Galveston professional. I use 80 lb. braid top shots on my cating rods and connect to the swivel with a triple palomar knot.


----------



## jared_simonetti (Jul 17, 2006)

Depends where and how your fishing, I use a spider hitch with 5 turns to double the braid. Next, I tie an albright special to attach the leader. And then use 6' of 60-80 then snell the hook, if the fish are spooky then you can downsize to 6' of 40-50 and use a bite section 6-8" of 60-80 and use a uni to uni attach the bite. I fish the tampa bay area!


----------



## seachaser1 (Mar 17, 2008)

Just started using hollow ace power pro, 130# with 130# flouro leader. there is no knot with fingertrap splices in the hollow core braid. A perfection loop makes terminal connection.


----------



## mozingo1952 (Sep 29, 2004)

Just got back from key west, the harbor tarpon are pressured pretty hard there right now. The wind had everybody and his brother in the harbor.
My guy was using 30 lb mono to 40 lb flouro. Heavier leaders were just not getting
bit. He says when they are biting well, you can use much heavier material.

If you know you are in fish and not getting bit, try lighter leader

good luck

MO


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

jared_simonetti said:


> Depends where and how your fishing, I use a spider hitch with 5 turns to double the braid. Next, I tie an albright special to attach the leader. And then use 6' of 60-80 then snell the hook, if the fish are spooky then you can downsize to 6' of 40-50 and use a bite section 6-8" of 60-80 and use a uni to uni attach the bite. I fish the tampa bay area!


do you have problems with the connection going thru the guides when casting when using such a long leader? just curious since we do a lot of casting heavy baits to rolling fish here in texas.

I sure do miss tampa. You guys are spoiled over there. I hear the tarpon still havent shown up from the cold weather. Also sad to hear about the snook kill that happened.


----------



## jared_simonetti (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't have any problems casting you can use a shorter leader if you are having problems like a 4 or 5' but most of the time it's good and im using a calcutta 400 on a 8' heavy loomis with 65lb braid, i use doa baitbuster 90% of the time. I went to look yesterday and i saw a few.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

jared_simonetti said:


> I don't have any problems casting you can use a shorter leader if you are having problems like a 4 or 5' but most of the time it's good and im using a calcutta 400 on a 8' heavy loomis with 65lb braid, i use doa baitbuster 90% of the time. I went to look yesterday and i saw a few.


If you are using a baitbuster you must be in Florida.


----------



## jared_simonetti (Jul 17, 2006)

what do you use ? I would like to try your style here.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

We don't need light leaders in Texas because the water isn't clear enough to make a difference. On the other hand, it's make sharks a bit harder to get rid of.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

capt mullet said:


> If you are using a baitbuster you must be in Florida.


Why? I've caught a lot of tarpon in Texas on baitbusters....


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Scott said:


> Why? I've caught a lot of tarpon in Texas on baitbusters....


Baitbusters are the most popular tarpon bait in Florida. That is how I knew. kind of like here and most guys using ****-pops. If he says ****-pops then I know he is a louisiana or texas guy

SHHHH! I was hoping to be the only one in Texas using them!! LOL


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

jared_simonetti said:


> what do you use ? I would like to try your style here.


I tried ****-pops over there and never had any success. But that is kind of like our bait busters for you guys. It is one of the most popular baits here. Have the tarpon showed up yet or are you still waiting for them?


----------



## jared_simonetti (Jul 17, 2006)

capt mullet said:


> I tried ****-pops over there and never had any success. But that is kind of like our bait busters for you guys. It is one of the most popular baits here. Have the tarpon showed up yet or are you still waiting for them?


Yes, they are starting to show for sure. Just need some time to get out, after i fish a redfish tournament this weekend it's game on from then!


----------



## madbeagle (Nov 20, 2009)

*Tarpon rigs*

Heya Craig,

Im not a tarpon expert by any means, but I got a knot tester for Christmas and have done extensive testing over the winter. I like to fish with spinners like yourself and rely heavily on casting "large baits." I have found that the most reliable method to "tie" my leader is the following:
(keep in mind that I am using a mixture of Saragosa 8000's, Stella 10000's and Talica II 10's with 50lb suffix braid)

When I rig from home, I use a Power Pro Hollow Core ACE (65lbs) 5 foot segment to which I run (with Daho needle) my braid 2.5 feet and a 5 ft 60 lb flouro for 2.5 feet. My knot tester breaks at the same regardless of whether the splice is 10 feet or 5 feet. This is the only way that I have found to maintain 100% main line to leader strength. I use a UNI or snell for the terminal knot. I have found that the "finger trap" works just as well in shorter segments, but the problem, is that you have to tie the serve right. Jerry brown glue is a must since its flexible. I have used Krazy glue with the little brush (new item) and have it in the boat, but it wears the serve over the guides after a few fish because its a rigid bond. I have my own method to guarantee the serve wont slip (especially the smaller 50lbs coated suffix braid). I can show you if you want.
As far as "on the water" I have no patience to run the needle through the hollow core, so I actually build about 10 or so typical topshots the night before using the hollowcore to which I run my 5-10 feet of 60lbs fluoro for 2.5 to 3ft and then make a hollowcore loop (very easy to do by the way) and I attach this to my main line using a Bimini twist offshore loop-to-loop connection. If done correctly (i.e no crossing of the loops) this connection will break at or near the suffix's 50lbs test.
cwebbMD


----------

